# Underwrap question..



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

I have finished the guides on a fusion drum rod. The thread is flat gray under wrap with black overwrap, halographic trim etc.. No CP..
Now I need to do the ferrell (sp?) but im stuck..
Can you do a decorative design OVER an underwrap without to much headache. 
Maybe put a thin coat of finish on underwrap first? 
Or would it be enough support for the furell if I made a THICK decorative wrap? 
Does any of this make sense?
Remember no CP..
Thanks..


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

You need the underwrap for support, the dec wrap alone won't cut it. No problem at all doing the dec wrap over the underwrap, putting a light coat of finish over it first will make packing the threads easier. I'd suggest leaving it as an open wrap too, use the background color from the underwrap in your design.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep, what Clyde said.

A lot of rods I have bought use a metallic thread underwrap, then a chevron or what not done in an open wrap over top. Works very well, and no cp needed on the metallic.


On the overwrap, it may be tricky to get a super smooth flat finish on an open wrap. The finish epoxy will at first appear to be higher over the top layer of thread than where it is open. A couple of coats should smooth things out.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Do you find that putting down a layer of epoxy first gives the decrative wrap more appeal or depth?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Puppy Mullet,

IMO most of the time after a coat or two of finish all thread looks like it's at the same level anyway; this is usually a benefit for the rod builder as it hides a lot of errors. Sometimes when using decals or inlays a coat of epoxy first (something I always do in case it needs to come off) will give a little depth to the art.

A real thin coat of epoxy on the underwrap (just getting the thread wet) is the way I usually do it. Some guys can use one flood coat with error free results, I like a few thin coats for my style of finishing.

Walt


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Do you find that putting down a layer of epoxy first gives the decrative wrap more appeal or depth?


If your doing a tiger wrap the visual effect is enhanced by having a bit of depth between the underwrap and top wrap, in that case I go with a little thicker coat over the underwrap, but on a standard dec wrap, I agree with Walt, a thin coat, just enough to cover the threads is sufficient. I find it easier to apply a thin coat if the rod is turning at a little higher rpm, so I'll use the wrapping motor when trying to get a very thin coat- just don't run it so fast your slinging epoxy off the rod


----------

